# Bacon fragrance???  eewww



## katsntx (Aug 16, 2014)

I Have a friend who wanted a loaf each of a bacon scented soap and a beer soap.  I got the bacon scent in today and OMG, I wanted to retch!  That stuff is nasty OOB.  I sure hope it's better after soaping it.  *shiver*:sick:


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 16, 2014)

Oh my gosh. I do requests too for loved ones but you gotta draw the line somewhere. I would make that a 100% lard soap for novelty.


----------



## Kittie (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## AustinStraight (Aug 16, 2014)

Make it a pink & white tiger stripe soap... 100% lard  :sick::sick::sick:


----------



## katsntx (Aug 16, 2014)

AustinStraight said:


> Make it a pink & white tiger stripe soap... 100% lard  :sick::sick::sick:



That was kind of the plan, Austin.  I'll let you know how it is after soaping.  Maybe I'll give in and do it tomorrow.


----------



## KristaY (Aug 17, 2014)

The sooner the better! Get it out of the way so you can make soap you enjoy, lol! Every now and then I get a request I'm not fond of. I make it, then move it to a cure area so I don't have to sniff it when I walk by.


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 17, 2014)

I love the pink and white - brilliant!


----------



## RockinRodeoChick (Aug 17, 2014)

That doesn't sound good at all. The fake bacon anything is never good.


----------



## LunaSkye (Aug 17, 2014)

katsntx said:


> I Have a friend who wanted a loaf each of a bacon scented soap and a beer soap.  I got the bacon scent in today and OMG, I wanted to retch!  That stuff is nasty OOB.  I sure hope it's better after soaping it.  *shiver*:sick:



LMBO I know better (now) than to mess with bacon FO. Your reaction must be priceless! Laughter aside, I feel your pain with personal request. I hope you do not have any left over FO left. If you do, just make a bacon-scented beer soap for your friend as well (it may smell better).


----------



## AustinStraight (Aug 17, 2014)

Bacon cologne, anyone?


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 17, 2014)

My daughter has a Maple Bacon fragrance and it really smells good. In fact I sold out of it very fast. Sorry I do not remember who it came from


----------



## CaraBou (Aug 17, 2014)

There was a Bacon & Beer Festival today in Anchorage. I could hear the music from my house. The news tonight carried a story on it, showing the contest winner who ate 50 strips of bacon the fastest (3 minutes).  There's also a restaurant here that has a "Bacon of the Month" special.  People literally go hog wild for bacon.  I'm not surprised they want to bathe in it!


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 17, 2014)

I think WSP sells a bacon milkshake scent. I have friends that are bacon craze and have toyed with the idea of getting it for them.


----------



## katsntx (Aug 17, 2014)

jules92207 said:


> I think WSP sells a bacon milkshake scent. I have friends that are bacon craze and have toyed with the idea of getting it for them.



That made me shiver all over, Jules.


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 17, 2014)

Lol - like I said, you gotta draw a line somewhere, right?


----------



## cgawlik (Aug 17, 2014)

Wsp has 4 seperate bacon scents.. I've been joking about it for months so I guess now I have to order some


----------



## wetshavingproducts (Aug 17, 2014)

This thread makes me want to sell a bacon scented soap as a gag gift for Xmas. I think it'd be funny to give bacon shaving soap as gifts.

Like this one: http://mcphee.com/shop/bacon-soap.html


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 17, 2014)

I hate to admit it but it probably sells well.


----------



## katsntx (Aug 17, 2014)

LOL... being irresistable to dogs is exactly what I told my friend would happen if he showered with this!  He didn't take that too well...he's a handyman and has been bitten three times by his client's dogs.  :shock:


----------



## katsntx (Aug 17, 2014)

UPDATE:  It's in the mold and it is soooo nasty smelling!!  I had to put it in a time out in the closet and close the door!  It might actually look kinda cool when it's cut, but if I ever do another bacon soap, it will be unscented!!!:sick:


----------



## Cindy2428 (Aug 17, 2014)

I don't know. If it truly captures the scent of bacon and not those miserable imitation bits I may have to try it. I'd seen some little cheeseburger molds and thought they might be fun to play with using MP but couldn't think of a scent to use. I'd bet you could get a little boy who hates bathing to use one of those! - Or in your case maybe a big boy!!??


----------



## Jaccart789 (Aug 17, 2014)

Look at this soap I did. Its looks like bacon! I used lab color berry and titanium dioxide from BB. I can't imagine someone wanting that fragrance! :sick:


----------



## Cindy2428 (Aug 17, 2014)

Looks like beautiful prosciutto to me - any one make asparagus soap to go with it?


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 18, 2014)

That is awesome!


----------



## katsntx (Aug 18, 2014)

Definitely looks like bacon, Jen!


----------



## KristaY (Aug 18, 2014)

It DOES look just like prosciutto! Beautiful work! Bacon is really popular right now in all kinds of things so this may be a hit. I was at a bridal shower a couple of months ago and there was chocolate dipped bacon. It was surprisingly delicious, lol. Maybe you could add a chocolate scent to it next time or dark brown curls.


----------



## katsntx (Aug 18, 2014)

*Photo of bacon soap*

Here it is.  Smells a weeeeee bit better this morning but still doesn't smell like bacon.  I don't know how in the world anyone would walk into a room and think someone was cooking bacon.  This is hot process..


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 18, 2014)

I made the maple bacon from WSP and it was a royal pain to work with.  Not a good seller will never make it again.  I do make a beer soap with beer FO from NG and it sells fairly well.  I only make 2 batches each summer and once it's gone it's gone.


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 18, 2014)

That looks very nice katsntx. It may smell funky but it sure looks good!


----------



## lisamaliga (Aug 25, 2014)

You did a great job in making it look like slabs of bacon!


----------

